# Trying to find the Shaw repop guys



## DJF (Nov 17, 2017)

I am looking for the Shaw reproduction individuals in the world.
I was told of a Richard griffin and even have a page with outlines of the parts he sold with prices but am unable to locate him. I can only locate him up to Adrian Michigan. Does anyone know of this person and what he is making?

Anyone know of anyone else remaking Shaw parts?


----------



## geosbike (Nov 17, 2017)

dick has passed many years ago


----------



## DJF (Nov 17, 2017)

sorry to hear that, urg


----------



## DJF (Nov 17, 2017)

DJF said:


> sorry to hear that, urg



Anyone know anyone that got his Shaw items?


----------



## Triped777 (Nov 27, 2017)

DJF said:


> I am looking for the Shaw reproduction individuals in the world.
> I was told of a Richard griffin and even have a page with outlines of the parts he sold with prices but am unable to locate him. I can only locate him up to Adrian Michigan. Does anyone know of this person and what he is making?
> 
> Anyone know of anyone else remaking Shaw parts?



John Hasty; I think he is in Kansas, possibly Galesburg


----------



## DJF (Nov 30, 2017)

Triped777 said:


> John Hasty; I think he is in Kansas, possibly Galesburg



I know Mr. Hasty, nice guy and have been in touch but he does not have everything as no one does and I am looking for items he doesnt have.
As I had asked about the items Mr. Griffin had before finding out he passed away.


----------



## Chiptosser (Apr 2, 2018)

DJF said:


> I know Mr. Hasty, nice guy and have been in touch but he does not have everything as no one does and I am looking for items he doesnt have.
> As I had asked about the items Mr. Griffin had before finding out he passed away.



Hi,  Have you found what you where looking for, on your shaw project?


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 4, 2018)

is hasty the guy who lives in shaws old house?


----------

